# Am I a coward?



## deepesh (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm a 19 year old college student.Whenever at college or while playing anything,when anyone starts picking at me,I never confront the person responsible.Like today,when I was playing soccer,someone started tackling me really hard for no apparent reason.He even kicked me some two or three times.I didn't even touch him.
Its not that I'm weak,I'm actually pretty strong physically.I could've beaten him easily.I never fight back.
So am I a coward?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Not really,I just find it strange that u don't fight back.Running away would make u coward,but to me u sound pretty strong and the fact that u can take punch or 2 makes u pretty brave.So no,u sir are most certainly NOT a coward.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i dont know if yelling at him or beating him up would be the right approach either... its a diiferent sport but when i play basketball and someone give me a hard foul i just either make sure to play just as physical with them as they are with me... once they figure out that im alot stronger than they are they stop doing it... and ur not a coward


----------



## flowersforsarah (Nov 1, 2012)

Is it while you're playing? If it's while you're playing isn't that normal? I heard that soccer is brutal. . I'd play him harder? Get the ball back?  I don't think that you are a coward. . Not wanting to fight is a good thing in my book. Maybe a team-mate could have more valid input.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

You're not a coward. You'd be surprised how often people would avoid a fight. I'm pretty sure if you were to aggressively confront him, he'd back down. Obviously, I wouldn't recommend that, as you'd look a little impetuous.


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

When you avoid a fight do you do it out of fear or because you think it's the right thing to do. If the latter then you aren't a coward, if the former then you are. Although it may not be so black and white because it's natural to have some fear in your mind when in such a situation as part of the "flight or fight" syndrome. So I guess ask yourself which is the predominant motivation for avoiding a fight and you will have your answer.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yeah, you're a coward. I know as I was one myself. With the 20/20 clarity of hindsight it's obvious to me that I should have stood up to the bullies I encountered during my hellish years in school.

Bullies are like any other predator. Watch any nature program and what do predators go after? They prey on the smallest & weakest member of the herd. Though as you note, you're not small & weak. In fact, you're pretty strong.

I know the PC thing to say is "violence is never the answer." Nice theory, but after dealing with bullies from K-12 I know bullies are really stupid & having a conversation with them isn't going to work. Kicking their a**, now that's something even the dumbest bully can understand. Kick their a** and they won't bother you again. They'll move onto an easier target that doesn't kick their a**.

Well, that's the wisdom I have on bullies based on vast personal experience. Please report back on how kicking their a** works out.

I really wish there was a better answer than fighting back, but if such an answer exists I sure don't know what it is. Avoiding violence is the ideal, but I don't see any way to avoid it here other than allowing yourself to remain a victim. There is no reason you should be subjected to this kind of abuse & disrespect. You deserve better and you will have better if you stand up for yourself & demand better. I wish you luck.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Tackling isn't a part of soccer i don't think. Maybe he thought he was playing football, and he was trying to punt you like one, not sure...but anyways...
Whether or not you are a coward, i don't know. Your actions might suggest it. Doesn't sound like you have any pride, i know that. If you don't like being kicked around, i would suggest you make that quite clear. I would make it quite clear before you decide to beat him up though. Then if it continues, which it most likely will...then open up a can. Don't be scared of losing a fight either. Fear and fighting doesn't work out too well. But you know what, even if you do lose the bullying may stop. At least you won't seem like such an easy target anymore.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

deepesh said:


> I'm a 19 year old college student.Whenever at college or while playing anything,when anyone starts picking at me,I never confront the person responsible.Like today,when I was playing soccer,someone started tackling me really hard for no apparent reason.He even kicked me some two or three times.I didn't even touch him.
> Its not that I'm weak,I'm actually pretty strong physically.I could've beaten him easily.I never fight back.
> So am I a coward?


No, fighting isn't just your style.


----------

